
Turn Any Bike You Already Own Into a Cargo Bike - justinator
https://argobikes.com/
======
double0jimb0
Nice, copying comment from other thread:

Backed Kickstarter for the Argo and the delivered product exceeded all
expectations.

I hope they catch on, the Argo is 1/3 the price of the fancy euro cargo bikes.

------
wool_gather
Wow, this is cool. I don't understand the bottom bracket attachment part. The
photo shows the crank arm completely off -- which would take a lot more than
20 seconds! but the video doesn't.

~~~
dmckeon
It looks like a mount is attached to the bottom bracket, perhaps by a bike
shop if the owner is inexperienced with that sort of work, then the cargo bike
can easily be attached to and detached from the mount.

There are more videos, one of which explains the bottom bracket topic, but
note they are from 2016, see:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL0tbVtr_Ow](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL0tbVtr_Ow)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuaJBlpTBKY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuaJBlpTBKY)

@justinator, any context for the apparent dual naming of: argobikes.com and
liftbikes.com ?

~~~
justinator
Probably just a trademark dispute and changing of names (from Lift to Argo),
but that's only a guess.

Perhaps to differentiate it from Lyft, since ride sharing companies are
getting into the city bike rental biz?

